# airport express et iMac



## Wais (4 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour
mon airport express fonctionne parfaitement avec mon iphone 6 pour diffuser la musique de iTunes vers ma chaîne hi-fi, en revanche impossible de le faire avec mon iMac, dès que je mets en sortie son "airport express", cela bug et iTune s'arrête de lire la piste
merci pour votre aide


----------



## RubenF (4 Décembre 2020)

Hello, 
Quelle version tu as de macOS ? est-ce que iTunes est à jour ? En principe si l'AirPort Extrême est disponible en AirPlay (je ne me souviens plus) tu devrais le trouver ici (CF piece jointe)


----------



## Wais (4 Décembre 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 202757
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Quelle version tu as de macOS ? est-ce que iTunes est à jour ? En principe si l'AirPort Extrême est disponible en AirPlay (je ne me souviens plus) tu devrais le trouver ici (CF piece jointe)


Hello, merci pour ta réponse. OSX 10.10.5 et iTune 12.8.1


----------

